# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  شو احسن مدرسه في عجمان(حكوميه وخاصه)

## amona2

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اشحالكن امهات

حبيت استفسر عن المدارس الموجده في عيمان سواء الخاصه او الحكوميه والنوذجيه للي عندها فكره ولدي ان شاء الله بيسير اول ابتدائي وابغيله الافضل 

الي تعرف اسعار الخاصه بعد تحطلي وبكون شاكره

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## Ms anime

انا الصراحه ما اعرف , بس نصيحه لوجه الله دخلي عيالج مدارس خاصه يكون منهجهم الدراسي امريكي او بريطاني , لان لو دخلتي حكومي بنتدمين , كافي انهم قاعدين يلعبون بمستقبل عيالنا بسبب القرارات اللي قاعدين يغيرونها كل يوم والثانيه , وبعدين اللغه الانجليزيه صارت جدا مطلوبه

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## المـHــآ

مااا انصحج بمدرسة الحكمه الخاصه ابداااااااا

انا درست فيها 10 سنين
من الروضه لي 8

والله انه الانجليزي عندي ميييييييييييييييييييح ميح

وهاي السنه رحت مدرسه حكوميه [ عايشه بنت عبدالله ]
الحمدلله الوضع اتحسن عن قبل


واذا عن ولدج ,, شوفي مدرسه عجمان الحديثه
اخوي درس فيها كيجي 1 و 2

ما بقولج الانجليزي عنده توب توووب
بس احسن عن حالي باشوي



ان شاء الله اكون فدتج بشي 
واذا حبيتي شي ثاني اتعرفينه واصليني ع الخاص
والسموحه

----------


## احتاجك..

الغالية خاصة= ابو عبيدة بن الجراح وايد اوكي
نموذجية= مشيرف النموذجية بسما ياخذون اي حد الشطار بس

----------


## المـHــآ

صـح مشيرف النموذجية 
بس عسب الولد

----------


## مواليد2010

المدارس الحكوميه ما عليها كلام خرجت اجيال ونحن تخرجنا من الجامعه 
بس طبعا نبا لعيالنا الافضل انا عيالي في الوطنيه من 3 سنوات وما شاء الله تاسيسهم اوكيه وشكلي بخليهم في الوطنيه

----------


## amona2

مس انيمي مشكوره حبيبتي وانا بعد اييدج في كلامج عشان جي ادور الاحسن له 


المها والله انا ماعرف عن المدارس بس يوم ادور اشوف كاتبين اكثر عن الوطنيه والحكمه انهم احسن شيء وبما انج درستي فيها وجي فببتعد عنها مشكوره حبيبتي


احتاجلك مشكوره حبيبتي وبسال اكثر عنها تسلمين


مواليد 2010 مشكوره حبيبتي وايدين مدحولي اياها الوطنيه وا نشاء الله بختار له الاحسن

----------


## amona2

متردده واايد في حد يمدح الوطنيه وحد يذمها بشكل فضيع النموذجيه وقفو التسجيل شورن عليه بمدارس خاصه اوكيه اتصلت في ابو عبيده بن الجراح بس ماعندي فكره عنها الا من الاخت احتاجلك اذا حد مدخل عياله فيها ويشوفها زينه يخبرني بلييز

انا افكر من ناحيه التدريس واسلوب التعامل واخلاقهم ما فيني يتلعوز الولد

الله يسر والي عندها فكره ارجو تفيدني وبكون شاكره

----------


## مواليد2010

للرفع

----------


## amona2

تسلمين اختي مواليد

----------


## طيف الغربة

للرفع

----------


## فيفي1985

انصحج بمدرسة العمداء الخاصة ان شاءالله راح اسجل ولدي فيه لانه سالت عنه الكل مدحلي ياه

----------


## اخت اخوي

اناولدي في العمداء بيروح kg2وايد استفااد واخليه هالسنه نفس المدرسة وبالنسبة للصف الاول شوفي مدرسة الحسن البصري او المشيرف النموذجية..

----------


## غ ـــلا

> متردده واايد في حد يمدح الوطنيه وحد يذمها بشكل فضيع النموذجيه وقفو التسجيل شورن عليه بمدارس خاصه اوكيه اتصلت في ابو عبيده بن الجراح بس ماعندي فكره عنها الا من الاخت احتاجلك اذا حد مدخل عياله فيها ويشوفها زينه يخبرني بلييز
> 
> انا افكر من ناحيه التدريس واسلوب التعامل واخلاقهم ما فيني يتلعوز الولد
> 
> الله يسر والي عندها فكره ارجو تفيدني وبكون شاكره


مرحبا حبوبه بصراحه ما أنصحج بمدرسة ابوعبييده بن الجراح 

لان نظامهم تغير ! وأكثر الي يدخلونها بس عشان يضمنون النجاح !


انا درست فيها قبل بس الحين تغير نظااااامهم واااااااايد

----------


## طيف الغربة

للرفع

----------


## *أم شهد*

أنا بنتي ان شاء الله هالسنه kg1 وسجلتها بالعمداء بعد ما حفت اريولي وانا ادوووور بهالمدارس واسال وان شاء الله اختياري يكون في محله ،،، سجلتها بالقسم الامريكي بـ 13510درهم والدفع عندهم نظام شيكات بس او ما اتسجلين تدفعين 3500 درهم كاش وآخر هالشهر بيسحبون اول شيك وبعدين شهر وشهر لا لين آخر شهر واحد آخر شيك 

سرت بنفسي ودرت بالمدرسه ،،، كانت احسن عن الحكمه زحمه في زحمه وما تحسين حد فاضي يسمعج او يشرحلج الوضع ،،، وسرت الوطنيه ماعرف ما اتشجعت وعجمان الهيئه التدريسيه في النظام الامريكي كلهم عرب يعني قلت دامني بخليها تدرس نظام امريكي المفروض حد يتقن اللغه هو اللي ايدرس 

في العمداء عندج وحده امريكيه وفلبينيه وروسيه ومدرسه لبنانيه بس ماشاء الله بلبل وكله اتبربر بالانجليزي مع اليهال وهم يفهمونها

----------


## شما الهاجري

خواتي شورايكن في مدرسة الأكاديمية الأولى الأمريكية

----------


## 3sh8

مدرسة فيرست اكادمي الابلوات اجانب يعني لازم الطالب يتحاور مع المس انجليزي والمساعدات عرب انا اشتغل ومنهجها امريكي

----------


## 3sh8

واذا تبين اختاري مس احلام ومساعدتها نوره مساعدتها توب اسلوب تقدرين حتى تسيرين للمدرسه وتطبلبينها تشرح للطالب بالعريي اذا ما فهم على المس

----------


## 3sh8

> مدرسة فيرست اكادمي الابلوات اجانب يعني لازم الطالب يتحاور مع المس انجليزي والمساعدات عرب ومنهجها امريكي

----------

